# ISPConfig - Der angegebene MySQL-Server kann nicht erreicht werden!



## wiseguy (25. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mein System nach diesem Howto installiert (allerdings ohne die quotas im Dateisystem einzubinden - aber das sollte hier nicht von belang sein).

Nun hab ich ISPConfig 2 stable installiert:
host # *wget http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.27.tar.gz*
host # *tar xvfz ISPConfig*.tar.gz*
host # *cd install_ispconfig*
host # *./setup*
Nach einigen Abfragen komme ich zu der Abfrage

```
Wie heisst der MySQL-Server?
```
ich gebe *localhost* ein und erhalte dann diesen Fehler:

```
Der angegebene MySQL-Server kann nicht erreicht werden!
```
Obwohl ich aber mit *mysql -h localhost -u root -p* auf mysql zugreifen kann...

Im Grunde ist der Fehler hier schonmal beschrieben worden, aber da ist man zu keiner Lösung gelangt.

Weiß vielleicht mittlerweile hier jemand Rat?


----------



## wiseguy (26. Nov. 2008)

Ich hab jetzt noch einiges Probiert:

in der /etc/mysql/my.cnf die Zeile *bind-address = 127.0.0.1* wieder aktiviert -> Leider kein Erfolg
statt *localhost* hab ich *127.0.0.1* angegeben -> Leider kein Erfolg
statt localhost den Host bzw. Domainnamen angegeben
Ich kann nun mySQL Benutzer angeben (root)
Ich kann nun Passwort angeben -> kein Zugriff

Das ist die Ausgabe:

```
Wie heisst der MySQL-Server?[B]meinedomain.de[/B]
OK
Wie heisst der MySQL-User?[B]root[/B]
Wie heisst das MySQL-Passwort?
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'meinedomain.de' (using password: YES)
Ihr MySQL-Passwort ist falsch!
```
Das Passwort enthält Sonderzeichen, aber deshalb habe ich es auch mal in dieser Form eingegeben: *'passwort'*

Ganz abgesehen davon: Lieber wäre mir für das ISPConfig einen extra Benutzer zu verwenden (und nicht root). Ist das bedenkenlos möglich oder will ISPConfig unbedingt root sein?


----------



## wiseguy (26. Nov. 2008)

So ich habs jetzt mal auf biegen und brechen durchgeführt. Komme aber jetzt leider nicht auf der Weboberfläche durch den ISPConfig Login.

Folgendes hab ich gemacht:
neuen mySQL User ispconfig angelegt
mit *GRANT ALL ON *.* TO 'ispconfig'@'localhost';* diesen zum Admin gemacht
ispconfig Setup zu ende geführt:

```
...
Wie heisst der MySQL-Server?[B]meinedomain.de[/B]
OK
Wie heisst der MySQL-User?[B][COLOR=Blue]ispconfig[/COLOR][/B]
Wie heisst das MySQL-Passwort?
OK
Vergeben Sie einen Namen für die ISPConfig-Datenbank (z.B. db_ispconfig):[B]db_ispconfig[/B]
Geben Sie die IP-Adresse des ISPConfig-Webs an (z.B. 192.168.0.1):[B]xx.xx.xx.xx[/B]
OK
Geben Sie den Host-Namen an (z.B. www):[B]www[/B]
Geben Sie die Domain an (z.B. xyz.de):[B]meinedomain.de[/B]
OK
Bitte wählen Sie aus, über welches Protokoll (http oder https (SSL-Verschlüsselung)) Ihr ISPConfig-System erreichbar sein soll:
1) HTTPS
2) HTTP
Ihre Wahl: [B]1[/B]

Connected successfully to MySQL server
ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'%' to database 'db_ispconfig'
[COLOR=Red]no crontab for root[/COLOR]
postmap: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
postmap: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
Neustart einiger Dienste...
Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfixpostfix: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
postfix: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
.
Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfixpostfix: warning: inet_protocols: IPv6 support is disabled: Address family not supported by protocol
postfix: warning: inet_protocols: configuring for IPv4 support only
.
Stopping ftp server: proftpd.
Starting ftp server: proftpd.
Starting ISPConfig system...
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl startssl: httpd started

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.inc.php on line 47
No results found!ISPConfig system is now up and running!
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Ihr ISPConfig-System ist jetzt installiert. Falls Sie Quota nachinstalliert haben, fuehren Sie noch die in der Installationsanleitung beschriebenen Schritte durch. Ansonsten ist Ihr System jetzt ohne Reboot einsatzbereit.
Bitte gehen Sie mit Ihrem Browser auf

https://www.meinedomain.de:81

und loggen sich ein:
Benutzername: admin
Passwort: admin
```

Wie gesagt, Login geht dann nicht mit Username admin und Passwort admin.
Ich denke das könnte alles noch an dem mysql Problem hängen.

Das System, so wie es jetzt ist, muss ich eh nochmal neu installieren (weil ich nicht so ein gefrickeltes System haben möchte und es kein Problem ist, die Schritte die schonmal liefen wieder nachzuholen...)

Was mich übrigens auch stutzig macht ist folgende Ausgabe bei *netstat -tap*:

```
# [B]netstat -tap | grep mysql[/B]
tcp        0      0 meinedomain.:mysql *:*                     LISTEN     28258/mysqld
```
richtig hätte aber diese Ausgabe gezeigt werden müssen:

```
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN     3281/mysqld
```


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2008)

1) Das Passwort sollte keine Sonderzeichen enthalten, die auf der Shell interpretiert werden können.
2) Der mysql User muss der root User sein oder aber identische Rechte wie der root user haben. Du wirst ISPConfig nochmal neu installieren müssen. Zu löschen:

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server stop
rm -rf /root/ispconfig
rm -rf /home/admispconfig

und dann noch die mysql DB löschen. Es derf keine Datenbank mit dem Namen geben, die Du für ISPConfig verwendest, da der installer sie selbst anlegt.


----------



## wiseguy (26. Nov. 2008)

Okay, habe ich nicht mit

```
mysql> [B]GRANT ALL ON *.* TO '[COLOR=Blue]ispconfig[/COLOR]'@'localhost';[/B]
```
dem user ispconfig quasi Root-Rechte gegeben?


----------



## wiseguy (27. Nov. 2008)

Egal, hab also root User genommen...


----------



## rawe28 (29. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von wiseguy:


> Egal, hab also root User genommen...


Ist exakt richtig, was Till gesagt hat. Hatte das Problem auch schon. Der springende Punkt ist, daß man vergißt, die Datenbank auch zu löschen und denn loopt nix.

Gruß

Ralph


----------

